# 5 month old puppy venting



## sns3948 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so frustrated with Bentley. I don't know if he's hitting those teenage years early or what but he is driving me nuts. Everyone posts about golden retrievers and their "willingness to please" and "need to be praised"...blah blah blah. He doesn't care! Today I'm cleaning, taking out garbage, doing all the things I always do with him and he decides it's a great idea to try and dig a hole under the fence. I tell him no..he doesn't even look at me...I say it again..firmer...again, ignored. Then I go over to him and try to coax him away...he bites me and then growls (all while wagging mind you). Then he turns back to the hole and kicks dirt all over me.
Any suggestions on turning this monster into a good dog?
Yes, I still love him...but wish I could push the off switch sometimes.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

These are the things you'll look back on a year or two from now and laugh. Really, you will!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmmm, all I can tell you is this is around the time that Maya started ignoring me as well--she's hell on four legs these days! But, she is my third golden, so from experience I can tell you it will get better, and what they say about the breed is absolutely true. Some puppies are just a bit more challenging than others. Mine is in that category as well. Training, training, training, and patience, patience, patience...it will be worth it!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

sns3948 said:


> I am so frustrated with Bentley. I don't know if he's hitting those teenage years early or what but he is driving me nuts. Everyone posts about golden retrievers and their "willingness to please" and "need to be praised"...blah blah blah. He doesn't care! Today I'm cleaning, taking out garbage, doing all the things I always do with him and he decides it's a great idea to try and dig a hole under the fence. I tell him no..he doesn't even look at me...I say it again..firmer...again, ignored. Then I go over to him and try to coax him away...he bites me and then growls (all while wagging mind you). Then he turns back to the hole and kicks dirt all over me.
> Any suggestions on turning this monster into a good dog?
> Yes, I still love him...but wish I could push the off switch sometimes.


Show her a treat and re direct her with some chew toys. You can't coax a puppy they will think it's a game. If that doesn't work...try time out.
Our Cody was a digger so we built him a sandbox and he went to town on it: You will only get a few gray hairs until he is grown lol!

Oh and it is ok to vent! You need to vent for your own sanity!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

sns3948 said:


> Any suggestions on turning this monster into a good dog?


Wait about 7 months! 

In the meantime, I might let the little guy drag a leash. When Cookie was that age, she'd get so excited digging a hole. If she started, I'd just gently lead her away using the leash rather than grabbing at her collar and then I'd show her a ball. Now, if she starts getting her digging face on, I just call her name and throw the ball and she stops digging to chase it. 

If he keeps going back to dig, then it is back inside! He'll get the idea.


----------



## sns3948 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks....I think part of it was just some pent up energy. We usually walk for about an hour a day and we missed a couple of days due to weather and some other things that were going on. We just came back from a long walk/run...we have a school by our house so i take him to the field to play. He ran circles around me for about 15 min. Now he is laying peacefully on the floor like an angel


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike went thru 3 periods of 'everything I ever learned I will now forget'. At about 6 months, again at 1 year old and another at around 18 months. Each one was a bit different, as he was a more mature boy, but each time was a test of wills. I found early on that giving 'time outs' works for Ike. If he does not stop what he's doing, which for us is the 'leave it' command, by the 2nd warning, he would go into our bathroom (I never used the crate for punishment) light on/door closed for about 5 minutes. Luckily for me, he did not destroy anything in the bathroom, he always sat down and was quiet. It became so that I could just say 'Do you want a time out?' and he'd stop whatever he was doing. He's almost 5 and it still works today. My son's pup obeys the threat of a time out too. 

Hopefully something as simple as a time out will work for you. If you're concerned about leaving him in a room with the door shut, you can use a baby gate so that you can still see and hear what he's doing.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine is 6 months and she is hell on wheels. Just today she got into a muddy mess and later almost ate my boyfriend's moms bird. Ugh. Everyone says it lasts until age two. I can't wait until she mellows out. Ugh. Just keep training consistent and repetative.


----------



## SWGoldenmom (Oct 25, 2011)

Our last golden, Tess, was the perfect puppy up until about 7 months. The instructor in our obedience class even used her for demonstrations. That all ended at 7 months. I swear sometime during the night someone came in and exchanged my sweet baby for a hell on wheels brat. I even overheard some others in class say that they hoped their pup didn't "turn Tess" on them. I went home in tears that night.

But there is a light at the end of the tunnel.....we just kept on with the training, repeating, repeating, repeating. And after a while, she turned back into my sweet velcro girl, and would do anything I asked of her..

Just have patience, it'll all turn around for you, too!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh gosh, Kye just hit 6 mo...and I am waiting for the bomb to hit. All I can say is that I am coming to the forum and read and re-read that this is just a phase and will pass (surely it does pass??). My heart is with you and you have many here with the same aged dogs and I am sure we will all hit this together. Vent anytime you need, you will have company!


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

BIG HUG!!!! We are going through this too ... I'm not going to miss, nor will I look back and chuckle at this puppy crap ...


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

My little guy is almost 5 month old and he does have moments where I wonder about him also. But then he can be brillient also.
Like when we walk off leash on our doggy trail and we meet other dogs he might play a round and then I call him off the other playing puppy and he follows me (I could do the happy dance about that) 
Then we just came from a walk close to my friend's at a park were lots of horses are being ridden. Man I was on him like a tick about leaving the horse manure alone. 
I was getting so anoid with him:doh:. 
But then again I walk with my 2 on the leash and they walk perfect for a 5 month old puppy not a bad thing to do. 
You take a little and give a little:bowl:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Why would a 5 month old puppy need to vent. 

Sorry I couldn't resist.

Puppies sure can be trying at times. Thank goodness they are so adorable and can be so silly that we eventually have to laugh and give them pets and kisses.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 28, 2011)

Trust me when I say (as have numerous others) that things will get better. Buddy is now 10 months old and has mellowed down a bit. A very teeny weeny bit, but still.... It is clear that he is thinking od digging as a fun game. Just keep trying to get him distracted, with toys or treats. He is get it sometime soon. At least I hope so. in the meantime, enjoy his puppy days. They grow up too soon.


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

Bailey is almost 6 months old and she is constantly trying to test the waters. She does things that she knows that she isn't supposed to do like jumping up on the counter and does it anyway. I have to say a firm and loud NO or bad girl to get her to stop. She sits and about 15 seconds later she is back to her antics. After awhile she gets sick of that game and stops, but still. We need patience with her, but her little face is so cute which sure helps. 
We've been distracting her with a Kong, that is probably the best toy I have gotten for her. She goes crazy for either peanut butter or cheese inside of it and will play with it forever. She throws it all around, jumps over it, barks at it and chews it. We both love that thing! Frozen carrots are also a good distraction for her too. I break a regular size carrot in half, put it in the freezer and give it to her. She loves the noise it makes when she throws it on the floor and I think the cold feels good on her gums when she chews it. She also goes crazy for ice cubes 
I guess distractions work well for Bailey, but we would sure like her to chill out...just a little bit


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh yes! Darby is 5 1/2 months old and doing the same stuff. The counter surfing and barking whenever I am in the kitchen is driving me crazy. My husband has had it with her getting up to the counters.

At least you have company!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Phew, I'm not alone. Mine is 7 mos old. If she gets hold of something outside, the closer I get - she bolts. And she is fast! She also barks and doesn't want to "quiet down". When she was younger I thought "now I get why people love goldens so much!"


----------



## sns3948 (Aug 2, 2011)

It's good to know that we are all in the same boat. I knew I couldn't be the only one, but seeing responses makes me feel better....I was so mad at him the other day lol. We started obedience school yesterday...3 other goldens in the class...every single one of them was doing something that Bentley does! It was great! Actually all of the owners were asking each other, "Does your golden do this too?!" Everyone always shook their head yes. So I guess it's good that our goldens are "normal"  
On a different note...got a dusting of snow here last night...Bentley just went out and was so confused with it. It was really fun watching him tiptoe off the deck and then go out to pee and eat the snow while he was in the middle of peeing. Enjoy the rest of the day everyone!


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

sns3948 said:


> It's good to know that we are all in the same boat. I knew I couldn't be the only one, but seeing responses makes me feel better....I was so mad at him the other day lol. We started obedience school yesterday...3 other goldens in the class...every single one of them was doing something that Bentley does! It was great! Actually all of the owners were asking each other, "Does your golden do this too?!" Everyone always shook their head yes. So I guess it's good that our goldens are "normal"
> On a different note...got a dusting of snow here last night...Bentley just went out and was so confused with it. It was really fun watching him tiptoe off the deck and then go out to pee and eat the snow while he was in the middle of peeing. Enjoy the rest of the day everyone!


sns, we got some snow last night and Bailey was so confused about it. It was so cute and funny. This morning we has about a half inch to inch and she is all about it. She loves it, so cute to see her jump around and eat it....lol. Have a great Sunday!

Its also great to hear that our pups are "normal". I was getting worried too. Bailey is our first golden, so we weren't 100% sure what to expect. We read books, but I think reading the books and actually have one is a whole different ball game!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I think what happens to us humans is...
We spend 2, 3, 4 months training the pup. The pup physically has changed so much and is looking so much more mature by 5 and 6 months old (compared to the 8 week or 10 week old puppy) that we some how think they should know it (what ever it is already) They really don't know it yet. Pups don't generalize well. A pup that knows not to dig in the vegetable garden doesn't know he/she can't dig at the fence line. They are really still just babies at 5 and 6 and 7 months old.

As long as you continue to be consistant and continue to train eventually they get it.


----------

